

Smartwatches still in a 'so what' phase - scholia
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9240863/Smartwatches_still_in_a_so_what_phase_

======
apexskier
I love my Pebble, but I definitely agree with this article. Most people I know
don't see the point of it, and I partially agree with them at the moment, as
most people don't see the use for a device neither designed for content
consumption or creation.

There's a bit of a chicken and egg problem here, as these devices need more
'apps' available to really demonstrate their potential, but those apps aren't
going to be created until the devices are more ubiquitous. Hopefully the
hacker crowd has enough interest to make things on their own.

